# Front axle in between axle bracket spacing question?



## mroman59 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have a DGT6000 Craftsman, 917.276120. I changed the nylon bushing on the front axle. I was wondering if there is suppose to be any space between the bracket and the axle after you tighten the nut. I changed it because I saw a space gap on both the front and back of the axle between the brackets and thought the bushing was starting to wear. I was thinking that it was causing steering play. After changing the bushing, I still notice a slight space between the axle but less. When you turn the wheel the axle hits on front or back bracket depending which way you turn the tire of course. I assume there has to be some space so as the axle can rotate up and down between the brackets. Does anyone know about this installation and how it should be done. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you check the pivot in the new bushes before you assembled the axle to the bolster?, there shouldn't be much forward /rear float in the axle, I would check the pivot assembly for wear.


----------



## mroman59 (Feb 7, 2021)

FredM said:


> Did you check the pivot in the new bushes before you assembled the axle to the bolster?, there shouldn't be much forward /rear float in the axle, I would check the pivot assembly for wear.


FredM, The new bushing seem to fit fine into the axle. The new bushing was 1/8" longer than the old bushing. The manufacture said that it was probably due to wear and stated that he has been selling them for a long time and has never had any complaints. I thought that the forward/rear float was due to the old bushing wear so that is why I replaced it. After installation, I have less forward/rear float but I didnt know how much I should have. I was wondering if I tightened the bolt more if the remaining float would disappear. So the question is am I suppose to have zero float after installation? If there should always be some float, then how little should there be. For example, if I turn my steering wheel all the way to one direction and it touches the back bracket, what would be the space between the axle and the front bracket? 1/8", 1/4" etc. Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I wouldn't squash the bolster housing in to tighten the free play, just tighten the bolt to the recommended torque.
I also have no idea what spacing you would have between the axle and the front axle housing, the housing is supposed to hold the axle steady, have you checked the axle housing for being bent outwards so giving more space for the axle to float ?.
When you had the front of the mower off of the ground, did you rock the axle front to rear to check where the wear was??.


----------

